# Is anyone interested in --



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 13, 2019)

Ok, just have a a little fun with Rule #4. I uploaded another video. It's about how to very easily mount very large pieces between centers. Unfortunately, I didn't have a very large piece to showcase, but I believe a 9 x 24" Mesquite log over 50 pounds would qualify. In the video I mount 2 logs and only turn tenons. 

The tool used to mount the pieces is a Trailer Jack I converted to work on my lathe. It can be mounted from the top of the ways, or it can be brought up from under them, and also can be removed from under the ways after the piece is mounted...... Check it out if you wish. ................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 13, 2019)

I'd be too afraid of a heavy log falling off the lathe while I'm bent over turning the jack handle, but your video got me thinking of another solution. How about using an air shim bag to lift a up log without having to bend over? I realize the jack could lift higher, but most of my large bowl blanks (in the 20" to 23" range) only need to be raised a few inches. Any blocks that need to be raised higher than a few inches can be lifted by hand or with an additional cradle made from scrap wood.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 13, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> I'd be too afraid of a heavy log falling off the lathe while I'm bent over turning the jack handle, but your video got me thinking of another solution. How about using an air shim bag to lift a up log without having to bend over? I realize the jack could lift higher, but most of my large bowl blanks (in the 20" to 23" range) only need to be raised a few inches. Any blocks that need to be raised higher than a few inches can be lifted by hand or with an additional cradle made from scrap wood.
> 
> View attachment 162531




Karl, I appreciate your concern on rolling logs. That is something to be very concerned about, but so far, after using this jack for at least 30-35 pieces, I haven't had an issue yet. BUT, again, after posting the video, I started thinking that there should be some kind of stops, or a "V" at the center of the jack to keep things from rolling. Something like a sawbuck. The flat that the wood sits on is too wide, so I'll cut each end off, and put a removable V block in it's place and the wood will have no place to roll. Hopefully!!

My concern when first developing the jack, was to give me as much clearance as possible to get at least a 19" piece mounted on the 20" swing. With the V block, I'll probably lose another inch, making my largest mount about 18". The removable block mentioned above will allow me to maintain the 19". .......

Did you watch the whole video???? If so, my sympathies to you. I really am trying to make a good vid. One day maybe...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 13, 2019)

I like the idea of a removable v-+block with a recess to fit over the large metal plate on the jack. I was thinking about doing this for two air bags in order to lift up each end of a log at different heights. Anyway this got me thinking about how to lift heavy blocks up after my 3 strong sons leave the house.

Sorry,but I only watched the video for the first log to understand what you were trying to do.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 13, 2019)

I would have simply had a tool rest on each side to prevent log roll.

We often just pre-drilled a hole near / at center on each end, and used an extended center spur on the head and a live center tail. After rounding and truing ends, then change spur to face plate if desired....

Use the two tool rests bases to lock the jack from sliding.


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Mar 15, 2019)

Seeing that you are getting older, LOL, how about setting up a swing arm hoist and use an elcheapo 3X2 block and tackle from a camping shop. I have one above my metal lathe to change the Chuck's. I have a bigger one with an electric hoist above the big bandsaw to lift and position large blocks of stump wood for cutting.
It's safer and you lessen the risk of injuring your back.
Rgds,
Crocy.
BTW, you got a little bit of snow and you lot went into hibernation????

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Mar 15, 2019)

Here is my basic setup changing the chuck on the Nuttall. The traveller only has plastic rollers, did not need bearings. The only change was I replaced the polypropylene rope with a load rated one.
Rgds,
Crocy.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 16, 2019)

Crocy in Aus. said:


> Seeing that you are getting older, LOL, how about setting up a swing arm hoist and use an elcheapo 3X2 block and tackle from a camping shop. I have one above my metal lathe to change the Chuck's. I have a bigger one with an electric hoist above the big bandsaw to lift and position large blocks of stump wood for cutting.
> It's safer and you lessen the risk of injuring your back.
> Rgds,
> Crocy.
> BTW, you *got a little bit of snow *and your lot went into hibernation????



Richard, you've seen my wood stash, so you know that some of it is huge for this area. Now I'm bringing in bigger stuff, mostly Olive. When I get to the point of trying to set up pieces heavier than a 5 gallon bucket of paint, I'll need to get something like what you have. My biggest problem is I don't really have the space for floor mount hoist. I will not use one hanging from the ceiling either unless I set something up that will handle the weight. Not yet ready for that.

A little bit of snow? Heck man, we had a blizzard here one day. It snowed all day, big giant flakes, and all the vegetation was bent and drooping because of it. I went up to Woodcraft that day, which is at about a couple hundred feet lower in elevation than my place, and everything was still green but still snowing as hard as it was when I left my house.

When you visited, it was warm here. A week later, it got cold, and from that time and up until now, I doubt we've had temperatures above 70 more than 10 days. The mountains all around Tucson are covered with snow as of yesterday. At this moment, it's looking like we're gonna get some more rain. Weeds are taking over my property for the first time in over 20 years. The only thing good about this is the desert really does need the water. It replenishing our water supply as Tucson is totally reliant on water pumped from underground aquifers ............. Jerry (in Tucson).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## dennisp42 (Mar 16, 2019)

Check out the Elio Drive. It fits in the MT2 on the headstock. 

https://woodturningtoolstore.com/product/elio-dr-safe-drive-3-5/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 16, 2019)

dennisp42 said:


> Check out the Elio Drive. It fits in the MT2 on the headstock.
> 
> https://woodturningtoolstore.com/product/elio-dr-safe-drive-3-5/


Dennis, are you wanting me to take an interest in that tool??? If so, why??? ................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dennisp42 (Mar 16, 2019)

No, you were saying that you hadn't seen a fixture like the one you made. I showed you this one because it is similar to yours. I have two elio drives. The advantage to yours is that you can tighten it with a wrench. The one I have uses an allen wrench which is more difficult.


----------



## Crocy in Aus. (Mar 17, 2019)

Dennis, when Jerry gave me one of his chuck drive plates I knew I was going to have clearance problems with my Aussie Chuck's so I picked up these little ratcheting wrenches. One was from Harbor Freight and the other from Lowe's, both are very useful and the bit in the picture is one I ground down to suit those imperial grubscrews you lot persist with. They should be pretty good for your drives as well.
Rgds,
Crocy.


----------



## dennisp42 (Mar 17, 2019)

I'll have to look for them. It is a pain using the allen wrench. I use my elio mainly for setting up natural edge bowls to get the grain edge even for the sides and top. Thanks for the info on the wrench.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 17, 2019)

dennisp42 said:


> I'll have to look for them. It is a pain using the allen wrench. I use my elio mainly for setting up natural edge bowls to get the grain edge even for the sides and top. Thanks for the info on the wrench.



Ratcheting Allen Wrench Set


----------



## dennisp42 (Mar 17, 2019)

Thank you Rocky. I just ordered it and will have it Tuesday.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Not finding it on-line at the moment Dennis, but Craftsman has those little ratchets in 45o bend for tight spots as well. Occasionally those do come in handy, but there you have to purchase a right, left, and straight ratchet set, because the bend of course does not allow the bent ratchets to simply be flipped over and do their thing. Not sure whether you could find the set at Lowes, possibly; but they should have them in store, at Sears. 

I like the looks of that set up there because it has the little detent ball and depth ring on the Allen bit. My little Craftsman set slide over magnetic tipped screwdriver bits. And, with no magnet in the ratchet to hold them, you have to exercise a little caution in use, or you'll be crawling around beneath whatever, looking for your little bitty lost bits. Way less apt to drop those above in a pile of shavings and sawdust with them locked in!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 17, 2019)

dennisp42 said:


> No, you were saying that you hadn't seen a fixture like the one you made. I showed you this one because it is similar to yours. I have two elio drives. The advantage to yours is that you can tighten it with a wrench. The one I have uses an allen wrench which is more difficult.




Dennis, thanks for clarifying that. I really don't consider those Elio drives as being like my Chuck Plate. In my opinion, they are nothing more than a larger spur, kinda like the Big Bite made by One Way. The thing about the Chuck Plate is that it mounts into a 50 mm jawed chuck. You don't have to remove it (chuck) to mount whatever drive you are gonna use to rough your piece. What I really liked about the Elio Drive was the statement made by the person demonstration it was "My club helped me with getting this thing made. Hmmm, my club is still not enthused at all even though about 8 members have my CP's. Don't hear a word neither good nor bad. 

If I had seen it before I made my first Chuck Plate, I might have jumped at buying it, and my whole turning experience could have been different. Instead I just thought about how to mount something a spur or face plate wouldn't work on, and came up with the CP. My used Powermatic lathe didn't come with a face plate, and that doesn't bother me at all. 

The other plates I've seen screw onto the spindles. I think Vermec makes one that mounts into a chuck. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 17, 2019)

Dennis caused me to start searching for stuff turning related online, and just for grins, I'm posting all the pictures of my Chuck Plate and Tail Stock Steady I could find. I used Bing, and this is all I could find. At least, the Chuck Plates are old pictures, sometime about October 2010.

The 2 Cholla pictures were taken by me. The Cholla in the picture is the reason I invented the Chuck Plate.

The next 3 pictures is the second CP made and sent to Wisconsin to one of the mods at smc. 

The TSS is next, showing the Live Center Steady in the second picture on the right. It was too costly to make, so I revised and now have the TSS, which brought the cost of the patent up an additional 2 grand. Word of advice. If you are going to patent something, make sure you've explored all options before proceeding. Lesson learned.

The last 2 pictures are from a LJ's forum member. He's the only person to have posted pictures of it in use. Oh well......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## dennisp42 (Mar 17, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Not finding it on-line at the moment Dennis, but Craftsman has those little ratchets in 45o bend for tight spots as well. Occasionally those do come in handy, but there you have to purchase a right, left, and straight ratchet set, because the bend of course does not allow the bent ratchets to simply be flipped over and do their thing. Not sure whether you could find the set at Lowes, possibly; but they should have them in store, at Sears.
> 
> I like the looks of that set up there because it has the little detent ball and depth ring on the Allen bit. My little Craftsman set slide over magnetic tipped screwdriver bits. And, with no magnet in the ratchet to hold them, you have to exercise a little caution in use, or you'll be crawling around beneath whatever, looking for your little bitty lost bits. Way less apt to drop those above in a pile of shavings and sawdust with them locked in!





rocky1 said:


> Not finding it on-line at the moment Dennis, but Craftsman has those little ratchets in 45o bend for tight spots as well. Occasionally those do come in handy, but there you have to purchase a right, left, and straight ratchet set, because the bend of course does not allow the bent ratchets to simply be flipped over and do their thing. Not sure whether you could find the set at Lowes, possibly; but they should have them in store, at Sears.
> 
> I like the looks of that set up there because it has the little detent ball and depth ring on the Allen bit. My little Craftsman set slide over magnetic tipped screwdriver bits. And, with no magnet in the ratchet to hold them, you have to exercise a little caution in use, or you'll be crawling around beneath whatever, looking for your little bitty lost bits. Way less apt to drop those above in a pile of shavings and sawdust with them locked in!


----------



## dennisp42 (Mar 17, 2019)

I think the one I ordered should work. I just need something that will let me get close to the head stock while tightening. The small ratchet should do it. 

I understand about dropping it and losing it in the shavings. I believe that there is a black hole under my lathe. I've tried using a magnet but that doesn't help even with some of the larger objects, that's why I say there's a black hole. Very frustrating and gets expensive with some of the things I lose. :-)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dennisp42 (Mar 17, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Dennis, thanks for clarifying that. I really don't consider those Elio drives as being like my Chuck Plate. In my opinion, they are nothing more than a larger spur, kinda like the Big Bite made by One Way. The thing about the Chuck Plate is that it mounts into a 50 mm jawed chuck. You don't have to remove it (chuck) to mount whatever drive you are gonna use to rough your piece. What I really liked about the Elio Drive was the statement made by the person demonstration it was "My club helped me with getting this thing made. Hmmm, my club is still not enthused at all even though about 8 members have my CP's. Don't hear a word neither good nor bad.
> 
> If I had seen it before I made my first Chuck Plate, I might have jumped at buying it, and my whole turning experience could have been different. Instead I just thought about how to mount something a spur or face plate wouldn't work on, and came up with the CP. My used Powermatic lathe didn't come with a face plate, and that doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> The other plates I've seen screw onto the spindles. I think Vermec makes one that mounts into a chuck. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## dennisp42 (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't think the elio drive would handle the weight that yours will. I use it to mount natural edge blanks so that I can get the edges even so the bowl is even all the way around.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 17, 2019)

dennisp42 said:


> I don't think the elio drive would handle the weight that yours will. I use it to mount natural edge blanks so that I can get the edges even so the bowl is even all the way around.




Dennis, don't under estimate your tool. That's a solid piece of steel (the taper) that is set into the plate. I'll bet if you were to tap one of the counter sink holes at 90 degrees from the two with the bolts, and another 180 degrees from the counter sink, you would now have 4 screws to assist in holding heavier stuff. Think about it. A spur doesn't have a lot of support except for about 1-1 1/2". With your Elio drive, drilling and tapping the 2 extra holes, you can increase the holding surface by at least 2". You could probably increase the weight to 100 pounds without issue. Of course, if you try this, and get hurt, I will deny any and all accusations. Nope, Not me, man........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Understand the black hole all to well! I've also found there is some Marie of force field beneath mine that causes ALL dropped items to land on the back side of the lathe.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 18, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Understand the black hole all to well! I've also found there is some Marie of force field beneath mine that causes ALL dropped items to land on the back side of the lathe.


Ok Rocky, ole buddy, you're gonna have to tell me more about Marie..... Never heard of that........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Not sure where that came from, but I'm married to her! It was supposed to read "some sort of..." Damn phone!!

Here's Marie!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 18, 2019)

Crap Rocky, I don't see where a typo could be blamed. M A R I E -- S O R T . No possible way to blame it on a typo. You're just showing off your wife. Trying to blame it on a phone.. Tsk Tsk Tsk. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 19, 2019)

I have no clue how it did that, but it does do some weird bat guana every once in awhile.


----------

